
Soda, sports drinks increase risk of heart disease, breast and colon cancers - onetimemanytime
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/18/harvard-researchers-say-soda-sports-drinks-increase-risk-of-dying.html
======
oicu812
Another click-bait misinsformation article - it's not the soda, it's the
calories.

Buried in the article - "The study adds to a growing body of research
suggesting that sugary drinks can cause people to gain weight and possibly
lead to a slew of health conditions..."

~~~
onetimemanytime
Well, if you drink soda, it is soda killing you. If it's the "juice" (er,
juice flavored crap) the juice is killing you. Whatever label is used to sugar
you up will do you in. Soda is just a name, whats in it, is key.

------
platz
So diet soda is OK, assuming you're not doing stuff like eating more because
of diet soda consumption.

~~~
cududa
No - there’s plenty of other studies showing how terrible that stuff is for
you.

